# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Proyectos de inversion publica

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados amigos: 
Brindamos serviciosde asesoría para la elaboración de Perfiles de Proyectos de inversión Pública así como la formulación de expedientes Técnicos, en temas relacionados al desarrollo agrícola, reforestación y capacitación para prodcutores. 
Razón: 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Cel 01989155793Temas similares: Artículo: Minag conforma Comité de Seguimiento de proyectos de inversión agrarios Artículo: Minag asistirá a gobiernos regionales en formular proyectos de inversión pública en agro Artículo: Declaran en emergencia hídrica a región Ica y priorizan proyectos de inversión pública Artículo: Incagro promovió inversión de S/. 110 millones en 487 proyectos de investigación agraria Proyectos de Inversión Agrícola

----------


## CAMILO

> Estimados amigos: 
> Brindamos serviciosde asesoría para la elaboración de Perfiles de Proyectos de inversión Pública así como la formulación de expedientes Técnicos, en temas relacionados al desarrollo agrícola, reforestación y capacitación para prodcutores. 
> Razón: 
> Ing. Angelo Soto T.
> Cel 01989155793

 Hola Ing Angelo.
Me interesa saber si conoce aplicar proyectos a nivel de frutas, ojo... pero mi distrito está a los 2200 msnm, casi en la región quechua de la provincia de Huari, Ancash, para la municipalidad deseamos realizar este proyectos en especial: Tomate, zanahora, durazno, melocotón, manzana etc. podría ser viable?  Yoder_camilo@hotmail.com
Cel.9896132498.    0fic.7691238

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenan noches. 
Como le explique en el mail, porsupuesto que es factible. Pero el enfoque que se  ledeba dar a estos proyectos es mas de capacitación y Asistecnia Técnica, así como instalación de parcelas modelo. Porque las normas de Inversión Pública se han ajustado en el tema productivo, por lo que ya no es tan fácil darle al agricultor plantones, semillas o abonos, salvo que alguna ONG pueda ser contraparte. 
Tengo algunos años en el tema de proyectos y como le menciono hay estrategias que se pueden implementar en la formulaciuón de estos proyectos. En primer lugar sería bueno definir el monto que están pensando invertir en el proyecto, porque ello determina la rapidez con que se le pueda dar la viabilidad. 
Estoy para servirlos 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
CIP 106361

----------

